# winnebago brave/ itasca sunrise



## Jesse Medeiros (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi all I am new to this site looking for info on winnebago. We are about ready to purchase a 34foot 2003 Winnebago Brave or a 2004 Itasca Sunrise. Both are on a upgraded Workhose 20,700 lb. chassis with Allison 1000 lct transmission. Looking for input good/bad or indifference. on the winnebago product.  One dealer just services the unit and has to send out chassis work, the other dealer services both the unit and is a Workhose authorized service center.

Any info would be a big help before we buy since this is our first motorhome.
Thanks Jesse M


----------



## C Nash (Sep 3, 2003)

winnebago brave/ itasca sunrise

Hi Jessie, wecome to the forum.  I would rate the units pretty close but, Winnebago has apretty good reputation.  If prices were about the same I would probably go with the dealer that could do any warrenty work that might or WILL come up. I would also recommend looking at as many units and other brands as possible before buying.  Sit in them, lay on the beds, ck shower room and potty.  Are they confortable? Is the floor plan what you want?  Look in the hidden places, shoddy work-man-ship shows here. Try to find shows and factory tours are good. I think the Winnie has a fiber glass roof and not sure about the Sunrise.  I don't like the rubber foors, (just an opinion)   LOOK LOOK LOOK LOOK and ask questions and then make them a very low offer like 35% off list for new models and even less if it is a left over.  Should be able to get 25% on new and 30 to 35% on left over units. Good luck and let us know what you get


----------



## Butch (Sep 6, 2003)

winnebago brave/ itasca sunrise

Jesse,

May be a little late here but in addition to what Chelse has said,  The Itasca Sunrise is an upscale version of the Winnebago Brave...  The Sunrise will have appointments that may not even be an option on the Brave...for the next couple of years.  The Sunrise is also usually a bit more expensive... I believe Winnebago builds a superb product.  We have owned nine of them over the years.  Enjoy whichever you decide on...


----------

